# tivo daily call failed, interrupted



## cramar (Aug 14, 2005)

Just recently my Tivo has started to fail it's daily calls - I'm not sure if this happening often or just every now and then (I only notice when BBC / ITV stop recording!) and the guide shows BBC or ITV network...

Tivo is set to make it's calls via my network (via a Terbonet card) I can still access TIVOWEB and the test call is A-OK.

I've tried telling Tivo to call over the standard phone link and this failed too - despite the test passing OK.

Any ideas? - or what log files (and how do I find them) should I examine?

I'm guessing that the Tivo is OK, but may need a clean install? - it's been running for about 14 months since the last hdd died!

many thanks!


----------



## qIroS (Feb 3, 2002)

I've got this too right now. I've just noticed last succesful daily call was 28th Sep.

Showing nothing but BBC Network, ITV Network etc.


----------



## cramar (Aug 14, 2005)

Also, mine did this a a couple of weeks ago too - I kept forcing daily calls via Tivoweb and eventually one succeeded (hence the guide data is now running out again)

I've noted that the cable channels I get seem to have the program info, it's only the terresteral ones that are blank - perhaps I should try guided setup again, to see if it clears it?


----------



## Board Room (Apr 30, 2003)

This morning my Tivo told me that no guide data remains and that I must make a daily call.

The last sucessful call was at 4am this morning yet it says no guide data available!

Ive not ever seen this before and Ive owned my TiVo for several years.

I have a lifetime sub but some months ago my account changed to "11 evaluation". I hope that doesnt mean that my entitlement to guide data has been now been blocked!

Does anyone know whats going on with the guide data?

Thanks.

B R


----------



## cramar (Aug 14, 2005)

Out of interest, if I call up Tivo for advice would they care that I have a TerboNet card fitted or should I not mention that?


----------



## cramar (Aug 14, 2005)

I eventually managed to get an update to my program listings - I disabled my firewall on my router, and also deleted some of the programs I had shown in NOW SHOWING ....

I'm not sure which one fixed the problem - I suspect it's the former - but I had tried doing a call via the phone line (removed the 401 prefix) but maybe it still attempted to connect via the LAN (I should have removed the cable perhaps!)

Anyway, we're sorted for now - just have to wait until the next time I run out of guide data (I've just looked and I'm still seeing call failed in the phone menu for Tivoweb)

I don't recall changing anything in my routers setup and Tivo has been net connected for at least a year.....


----------



## Board Room (Apr 30, 2003)

Hi 

Since my last post Ive been able to connect and all the guide data is now ahead a few weeks as usual. My guess is that the data was simply unavailable even though it could connect to the server.

Either way I'm very glad its now working!

Cheers.


----------

